

Science Reveals Something Surprising About Metal Fans and Classical Music Lovers - juanplusjuan
http://mic.com/articles/87385/scientists-reveals-something-surprising-about-metal-fans-and-classical-music-lovers

======
ScottBurson
If there are any metal fans here who think you just couldn't like orchestral
music, permit me to recommend Rachmaninoff's Symphony no. 1. It's dramatic,
it's bombastic -- it _rocks_!

The symphony was not well received when first performed, and his later
symphonies were not as adventurous. I like the Third very much too, but not in
the same way.

I'm having more trouble coming up with recommendations for classical fans who
don't think they could like metal, though _Stairway to Heaven_ , if you've
really never heard it (?!), would be a fine place to start. Anyone care to
offer any other suggestions?

~~~
Sandman
I'd recommend Nightwish. Start with "Moondance" and go from there.

And, of course, there's always Yngwie Malmsteen.

~~~
ewzimm
Or for something heavier, try Emperor's "Prometheus: The Discipline of Fire &
Demise," written while Ihsahn took a classical music composition course. I
think it has an interesting structure and brings out some of the best aspects
of using distorted music and voices for dramatic effect. Might take a few
listens to get it though.

